# What to do with leftover rotisserie chicken



## velochic (Mar 19, 2006)

We don't finish a roti-chicken and I'm always interested in doing something different with the meat the next day.  I particularly like fix ahead and fridge/freeze casseroles for the evenings I'm not home to make dinner.  Any ideas?  We eat mostly fresh, unprocessed foods and love cheese and creamy stuff.  We will eat ANY kind of ethnic food.  TIA!


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2006)

velochic said:
			
		

> We don't finish a roti-chicken and I'm always interested in doing something different with the meat the next day. I particularly like fix ahead and fridge/freeze casseroles for the evenings I'm not home to make dinner. Any ideas? We eat mostly fresh, unprocessed foods and love cheese and creamy stuff. We will eat ANY kind of ethnic food. TIA!


 
Lucky you, velochic. I never have any leftover rotisserie chicken  (If you don't count the dark meat - which I don't care for.)

Chicken salad

Chicken/Veggie stir-fry

Chicken croquettes

Chicken and pasta dish - Alfredo, lasagna, etc.

Chicken/noodle/veggie bowl

Chicken pot pie

I will look through my recipes for more ideas.


----------



## Dina (Mar 19, 2006)

Try chicken a la king. Dice and saute bell peppers and onions in olive oil, add the chicken, add some of your favorite spices (powdered garlic, paprika, cayanne) one can of cream of chicken (or mushroom) condensed soup, a tad of water, some frozen peas and carrots (or whatever veggies you like) cover and simmer for 10-15 minutes. Enjoy over some toast!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Mar 19, 2006)

MANDARIN ORANGE CHICKEN
 
MIX TOGETHER
 
2 CUPS BBQ SAUCE
1 CUP FROZEN ORANGE CONCENTRATE
1 CUP PACKED BROWN SUGAR
1/2 CUP VEGETABLE OIL
1/4 CUP FLOUR.
2 TABLESPOONS GINGER
 
THEN ADD
1 CAN CRUSHED PINEAPPLE
1 CAN MANDARIN ORANGES
CHICKEN PIECES
WATER CHESTNUTS
 
SERVE OVER HOT COOKED RICE
 
You can do lots of variations of this.  Add what you like...leave out what you don't!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2006)

Sliced chicken sandwiches on toasted bread with flavored mayonnaise, lettuce and tomato. Serve with some hot homemade soup.


----------



## velochic (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and thanks for the ideas Andy & Mish. Dina and Kaylinda - I can't get some of those ingredients. We don't really have the same canned selection as in the US. Maybe I can substitute a bechamel with mushrooms for the soup. I'll have to play around and find good combos of fruit that's in season. I don't think I've ever seen BBQ sauce. I need to find a good recipe that doesn't use brown sugar (also not available). Everything sounds very good, though. Thank you!!


----------



## Sage (Mar 20, 2006)

I often freeze my leftover cooked chicken in bags and when I have a recipe that needs cooked chicken I have it; very handy.the other night I added it to a rosy sauce to serve on pasta.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 20, 2006)

Even just toss into a salad.

As far as BBQ sauce goes there are many recipes you can make that do not require ingredients you cannot get your hands on. Particularly Memphis style sauce.

Or take the bones, make a stock, then a pilaf and add the chicken.

Could add some beans to the mixture.

Add some tomato paste, or tomatoes, and make a kind of paella, or, the New Orleans variant, jambalya.

Or make some chicken crepes. With some shrooms and a cream sauce, what could be better?

Or how about Chinese peanut butter (sesame) noodles with chicken?

I gotta get out of here.

Am on a pretty strict diet and all of the wonderful ideas left by other posters has me hungry.


----------



## licia (Mar 20, 2006)

I use the skin and bones and tiny leftovers to make really good chicken stock to use when cooking rice, etc.  It makes good chicken soup too.


----------



## Constance (Mar 20, 2006)

Kaylinda, the Mandarin Orange Chicken looks delicious. I've copied and saved it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 20, 2006)

How about wraps.  Do you like them.  I think rotisserie chicken can go well with any ethnic cuisine. 

I like to make thai style chicken wraps.  You can use the leftover chicken as a filling.  Make a salad of shredded cabbage, carrots and some bean sprouts.  Toss them with a little lime juice, chilli powder, sugar and fresh cilantro.

Make a peanut sauce - with peanut butter, soy sauce, garlic, chilli sauce, sugar and pinch of salt.  

To assemble use a large flour tortilla, add the chicken, top it with the peanut sauce and salad.  Roll, cut at a diagonal and serve

You can make a similar version and make it mexican by making a salsa of black beans, corn, tomatoes, chillies and cilantro along with lime juice.  Place this in the tortilla on top of the chicken and then add some lettuce and cheese of your choice. 

Finally shwarma is a good sandwich that I make often (I just posted the recipe on the Lamb forum) if you want to try that.  It has a middleastern flair and is made with pita and either lamb or chicken leftovers.  Both versions taste good.


----------



## gary b (Mar 20, 2006)

I make simple open faced sandwiches. I mix the meat with some gravy and pour over toast then add another piece of toast and gravy on top (i also sometimes pour this over biscuits) usually, i serve mashed potatoes along side. i do this with beef, pork and turkey too. Its basic and simple but its a quick meal from leftovers. Also, if its just going to be a quick meal from leftovers, I often use store bought gravy or biscuits if I'm using them. If i have time, sometimes I'll first sauté in butter, some chopped onions and/or canned mushrooms to add the meat and gravy to before I re-heat it.


----------



## velochic (Mar 20, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> How about wraps.  Do you like them.  I think rotisserie chicken can go well with any ethnic cuisine.
> 
> I like to make thai style chicken wraps. You can use the leftover chicken as a filling. Make a salad of shredded cabbage, carrots and some bean sprouts. Toss them with a little lime juice, chilli powder, sugar and fresh cilantro.
> 
> ...



The wraps are a good idea.  The peanut butter here really stinks.  I doubt it would make a good peanut sauce.  But the asian markets might have something.  Good idea.  I will definitely check out the shwarma.  Thanks!


----------



## velochic (Mar 20, 2006)

gary b said:
			
		

> I make simple open faced sandwiches. I mix the meat with some gravy and pour over toast then add another piece of toast and gravy on top (i also sometimes pour this over biscuits) usually, i serve mashed potatoes along side. i do this with beef, pork and turkey too. Its basic and simple but its a quick meal from leftovers. Also, if its just going to be a quick meal from leftovers, I often use store bought gravy or biscuits if I'm using them. If i have time, sometimes I'll first sauté in butter, some chopped onions and/or canned mushrooms to add the meat and gravy to before I re-heat it.


This sounds great! Thank you. I can't get the biscuits or gravy, but I can definitely find good substitutes. It's like a deconstructed manhattan - great idea!  ETA:  I guess I can get biscuits at a couple of the more upscale groceries.  Of course, the bread here is to die for anyway.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe you could take the whole left over chicken and simmer it with onions,carrots,celery etc make a great stock pull out chicken out pick off meat add back to stock add some egg noodles and so forth and make chicken noodle soup.


----------



## velochic (Mar 25, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Maybe you could take the whole left over chicken and simmer it with onions,carrots,celery etc make a great stock pull out chicken out pick off meat add back to stock add some egg noodles and so forth and make chicken noodle soup.



They have this rub on the skin - should I take the skin off first?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2006)

i'd like to suggest cheater's soups, specifically thai or korean.

hey, it's leftovers, so cheating is no big deal.

i cheat on my thai soup and buy tom yum soup base. you just add hot water to a tbsp. or 2 of the base, then add sliced mushrooms, scallions, and your leftover (skin removed) chicken.

i also cheat on my korean kimchi noodle soup. i buy a korean type dried ramen noodle soup, prepare it as instructed, add some kimchi, hot sesame oil, and leftover chicken chunks.


----------

